# Republican Plan for Voter Fraud



## a777pilot (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## task0778 (Jan 15, 2022)

Aren't these requirements common to most 1st world democratic countries?  I thought they were.


----------



## a777pilot (Jan 15, 2022)

No wonder this pisses off the Democrats.  If this plan happens it will make it almost impossible for Democrats to cheat.


----------



## a777pilot (Jan 15, 2022)

task0778 said:


> Aren't these requirements common to most 1st world democratic countries?  I thought they were.


Well, you should be correct but not in the United States, especially areas run by Democratics.

But, I like your thinking.


----------



## daveman (Jan 15, 2022)

task0778 said:


> Aren't these requirements common to most 1st world democratic countries?  I thought they were.


It's racist.  Somehow.  It just is.


----------



## Leweman (Jan 15, 2022)

At this point if a Democrat wins we just have to assume they cheated and throw them in jail.  It has gotten ridiculous,


----------



## Rye Catcher (Jan 15, 2022)

a777pilot said:


> View attachment 588449


Duh.  BTW, How many fraudulent votes have been cast in Nov 3rd 2020?


----------



## Oddball (Jan 15, 2022)

a777pilot said:


> View attachment 588449


Oldie but a goodie.


----------



## Leweman (Jan 15, 2022)

Rye Catcher said:


> Duh.  BTW, How many fraudulent votes have been cast in Nov 3rd 2020?


Judging by Biden's popularity both then and now, About 80 million.


----------



## Oddball (Jan 15, 2022)

Rye Catcher said:


> Duh.  BTW, How many fraudulent votes have been cast in Nov 3rd 2020?


In Maricopa County, no fewer than 40,000.

In Wisconsin, at least 200,000.

In Pennsylvania, at least 200,000.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 15, 2022)

Leweman said:


> At this point if a Democrat wins we just have to assume they cheated and throw them in jail.  It has gotten ridiculous,


After all the times  you have been called ridiculous, you finally agree. Good for you.


----------



## Rye Catcher (Jan 15, 2022)

Leweman said:


> At this point if a Democrat wins we just have to assume they cheated and throw them in jail.  It has gotten ridiculous,


Yes, you are ridiculous:



			https://www.brennancenter.org/sites/default/files/analysis/Briefing_Memo_Debunking_Voter_Fraud_Myth.pdf
		










						The Times Called Officials in Every State: No Evidence of Voter Fraud (Published 2020)
					

The president and his allies have baselessly claimed that rampant voter fraud stole victory from him. Officials contacted by The Times said that there were no irregularities that affected the outcome.




					www.nytimes.com
				












						Fact check: No evidence of 8 million 'excess' Biden votes from 2020 election
					

Election experts say the figure is bogus, and other independent fact-checking organizations have debunked it.



					www.usatoday.com
				












						Exhaustive fact check finds little evidence of voter fraud, but 2020's 'Big Lie' lives on
					

More than a year after President Joe Biden won the 2020 election, former President Donald Trump and his allies still insist without evidence that widespread voter fraud led to a stolen election. A new reporting project from the Associated Press shows that is false, finding fewer than 475...




					www.pbs.org
				












						How Widespread Is Voter Fraud in the US?
					

Something that election integrity advocates may see as an instance of fraud, voting rights advocates might view as a clerical error or an honest mistake




					www.voanews.com
				












						Far too little vote fraud to tip election to Trump, AP finds
					

ATLANTA (AP) — An Associated Press review of every potential case of voter fraud in the six battleground states disputed by former President Donald Trump has found fewer than 475 — a number that would have made no difference in the 2020 presidential election.




					apnews.com
				












						Low rates of fraud in vote-by-mail states show the benefits outweigh the risks
					

Elaine Kamarck and Christine Stenglein write that a database of voter fraud convictions gathered by the Heritage Foundation shows that vote-by-mail states have had few cases of fraud, which in turn impacted very few votes.




					www.brookings.edu
				




I could go on, but Leweman  will never be convinced of reality and he's not alone.  The Election was not Stolen!  DJT continues to lie, and biddable fools continue to believe him.

There are few case of fraudulent votes and voters as the numbers in most of the links above have reported.  There are only BIG LIES and laughable Conspiracy Theories echoed on Social Media daily.  It's sad, it's dishonest and it is seditious.


----------



## Leweman (Jan 15, 2022)

Rye Catcher said:


> Yes, you are ridiculous:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HAHA.  Reality.  Yes those places you listed are definitely based in reality.  You have convinced me.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jan 15, 2022)

daveman said:


> It's racist.  Somehow.  It just is.


One of their “ objections “ is that the Republicans object to food and drink being  offered if the Voters have to wait on line. 
  Solution? Bring your own damn sandwich 🥪 and a bottle of water


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 15, 2022)

Rye Catcher said:


> Duh.  BTW, How many fraudulent votes have been cast in Nov 3rd 2020?


Millions.


----------



## Peace (Jan 15, 2022)

I have said when I die make sure in the next election I vote Democrat…


----------



## daveman (Jan 15, 2022)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> One of their “ objections “ is that the Republicans object to food and drink being  offered if the Voters have to wait on line.
> Solution? Bring your own damn sandwich 🥪 and a bottle of water


And even that is a lie.  Leftists have to lie; reality simply doesn't support their claims.


----------



## BWK (Jan 15, 2022)

a777pilot said:


> No wonder this pisses off the Democrats.  If this plan happens it will make it almost impossible for Democrats to cheat.


What are your suggestions for stopping the attempted stealing by Republicans in the various swing states; 








						Maddow Unearths Five Fake State Documents Declaring Trump Victory in 2020 Election
					

At least five forged certificates of ascertainment were sent in to the National Archives.



					www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## BWK (Jan 15, 2022)

Leweman said:


> HAHA.  Reality.  Yes those places you listed are definitely based in reality.  You have convinced me.


So, you can't mount an argument against them?


----------



## BWK (Jan 15, 2022)

Leweman said:


> At this point if a Democrat wins we just have to assume they cheated and throw them in jail.  It has gotten ridiculous,


Refer to post#18, then get back with me with something intelligent as a counter argument. My money says it will never happen.


----------



## BWK (Jan 15, 2022)

Oddball said:


> In Maricopa County, no fewer than 40,000.
> 
> In Wisconsin, at least 200,000.
> 
> In Pennsylvania, at least 200,000.


Refer to post #18, then get back to us.


----------



## BWK (Jan 15, 2022)

a777pilot said:


> Well, you should be correct but not in the United States, especially areas run by Democratics.
> 
> But, I like your thinking.


Still waiting!


----------



## BWK (Jan 15, 2022)

Leweman said:


> HAHA.  Reality.  Yes those places you listed are definitely based in reality.  You have convinced me.


Talk about a non-existent piss poor argument.   Damn son, you're weak as shit.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 15, 2022)

daveman said:


> It's racist.  Somehow.  It just is.


It is all different colors.


----------



## BWK (Jan 15, 2022)

daveman said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > It's racist.  Somehow.  It just is.


----------



## Leweman (Jan 15, 2022)

BWK refuses to not proof that 2020 election interference happened.  Thanks BWK and MSNBC.


----------



## Rye Catcher (Jan 15, 2022)

Leweman said:


> HAHA.  Reality.  Yes those places you listed are definitely based in reality.  You have convinced me.


Ha Ha?  You're brainwashed, of course you didn't need one, you only needed a light rinse.


----------



## Leweman (Jan 15, 2022)

Rye Catcher said:


> Ha Ha?  You're brainwashed, of course you didn't need one, you only needed a light rinse.


Thanks for letting me know my brainwashed friend.  I had no idea.


----------



## Esdraelon (Jan 15, 2022)

Rye Catcher said:


> Duh.  BTW, How many fraudulent votes have been cast in Nov 3rd 2020?


How in hell would anyone be able to say?  Your crew are STILL fighting every attempt to investigate that election.  Save me the rhetoric about all the proof being insufficient.  It wasn't investigated at ALL... it was summarily rejected by asswipes you support.  You'll need a lot more than lying media to do it again.  Choose well...


----------



## Rye Catcher (Jan 15, 2022)

Hossfly said:


> Millions.


Prove it.  It's very clear that dumb people voted for trump, and believe every lie he has tweeted or spoken.


----------



## Leweman (Jan 15, 2022)

Rye Catcher said:


> Prove it.  It's very clear that dumb people voted for trump, and believe every lie he has tweeted or spoken.


They believe every truth he as spoken. You need to prove moron eggplant resident should be there.


----------



## a777pilot (Jan 15, 2022)

BWK said:


> What are your suggestions for stopping the attempted stealing by Republicans in the various swing states;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If Republicans cheat then throw their butts in jail.  If Democrats cheat......well, that's fair.


----------



## Rye Catcher (Jan 15, 2022)

Leweman said:


> They believe every truth he as spoken. You need to prove moron eggplant resident should be there.


You've proved to be dumb.


----------



## daveman (Jan 15, 2022)

Rye Catcher said:


> You've proved to be dumb.


...says the Biden voter.


----------



## BWK (Jan 16, 2022)

Leweman said:


> BWK refuses to not proof that 2020 election interference happened.  Thanks BWK and MSNBC.


You are incapable of challenging the findings. You lose.https://www.cnn.com/2022/01/12/politics/trump-overturn-2020-election-fake-electoral-college/index.html

You can't play ball. What a weakling.


----------



## BWK (Jan 16, 2022)

a777pilot said:


> If Republicans cheat then throw their butts in jail.  If Democrats cheat......well, that's fair.


   What's that got to do with the proof I just showed you? Your explanation is retarded buddy. Get in the game. Trump allies' fake Electoral College certificates offer fresh insights about plot to overturn Biden's victory


----------



## BWK (Jan 16, 2022)

a777pilot said:


> If Republicans cheat then throw their butts in jail.  If Democrats cheat......well, that's fair.


They will be thrown in jail for trying to steal this election. The evidence is right in front of us. 

Remember all that stop the steal nonsense by Trumps idiot base? They were right, except they had it backwards. They were the one's doing the stealing and got caught.


----------



## BWK (Jan 16, 2022)

Hossfly said:


> Millions.


You're a liar. Why do you lie? Have you ever asked yourself that?


----------



## BWK (Jan 16, 2022)

Leweman said:


> BWK refuses to not proof that 2020 election interference happened.  Thanks BWK and MSNBC.











						Trump allies' fake Electoral College certificates offer fresh insights about plot to overturn Biden's victory
					

In the weeks after the 2020 election, then-President Donald Trump's allies sent fake certificates to the National Archives declaring that Trump won seven states that he actually lost. The documents had no impact on the outcome of the election, but they are yet another example of how Team Trump...




					www.cnn.com


----------



## BWK (Jan 16, 2022)

Leweman said:


> HAHA.  Reality.  Yes those places you listed are definitely based in reality.  You have convinced me.


You are definitely a loser.


----------



## BWK (Jan 16, 2022)

a777pilot said:


> If Republicans cheat then throw their butts in jail.  If Democrats cheat......well, that's fair.


"IF?"


----------



## a777pilot (Jan 16, 2022)

BWK said:


> "IF?"


ROFLMAO!


----------



## BWK (Jan 16, 2022)

The swamp of Trump lies are catching up to him and his army of henchmen;


----------



## daveman (Jan 16, 2022)

BWK said:


> The swamp of Trump lies are catching up to him and his army of henchmen;


Ahhh, Jim "Dear Diary, Today Trump Was Mean to Me" Acosta.


----------



## BWK (Jan 17, 2022)

daveman said:


> Ahhh, Jim "Dear Diary, Today Trump Was Mean to Me" Acosta.


It's always a pleasure to see these non-existing counter arguments to truth and facts. Don't you think?


----------



## daveman (Jan 18, 2022)

BWK said:


> It's always a pleasure to see these non-existing counter arguments to truth and facts. Don't you think?


The only fact around Jim Acosta is he's a big sissy bedwetter.  But it's not at all surprising you believe him.


----------



## BWK (Jan 18, 2022)

daveman said:


> The only fact around Jim Acosta is he's a big sissy bedwetter.  But it's not at all surprising you believe him.


It isn't Acosta running his mouth. It's Trump and his henchmen who are lying. But, what are you going to say? As predicted, you attack the messenger, who only relays what has been quoted in the past, by others, that turn out to be lies. 

And what did you do? You really made your post about yourself. How? You revealed that you are a coward. 

You couldn't challenge the lies that Acosta was reporting. That makes you a loser, because you failed to prove Acosta was wrong. 

And you know something, losers like you suck. So quit wasting our time continually proving what a pussy coward you are.


----------



## daveman (Jan 18, 2022)

BWK said:


> It isn't Acosta running his mouth. It's Trump and his henchmen who are lying. But, what are you going to say? As predicted, you attack the messenger, who only relays what has been quoted in the past, by others, that turn out to be lies.
> 
> And what did you do? You really made your post about yourself. How? You revealed that you are a coward.
> 
> ...


...says the guy gettin' all bowed up on the internet.


----------



## BWK (Jan 18, 2022)

daveman said:


> ...says the guy gettin' all bowed up on the internet.


Damn son, that's it?   Fuck man. SMH! What a loser.


----------



## daveman (Jan 18, 2022)

BWK said:


> Damn son, that's it?   Fuck man. SMH! What a loser.


I'm not near as much of a loser as a guy gettin' all tough  on the internet, pretending he's all intimidating and shit.


----------



## Mac-7 (Jan 18, 2022)

a777pilot said:


> View attachment 588449


Well done!


----------



## BWK (Jan 19, 2022)

daveman said:


> I'm not near as much of a loser as a guy gettin' all tough  on the internet, pretending he's all intimidating and shit.


The truth is intimidating, and it isn't in your favor. So you do have a point.


----------



## BWK (Jan 19, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> Well done!


Voting Laws Roundup: July 2021  Don't forget these.

Oh yea, I forgot, did the graph remind us of what Republicans were trying to do, to cancel millions of legal votes;  Maddow Unearths Five Fake State Documents Declaring Trump Victory in 2020 Election


----------



## daveman (Jan 19, 2022)

BWK said:


> The truth is intimidating, and it isn't in your favor. So you do have a point.


White liberals dictate to you what your truth is.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 20, 2022)

Republicans are going to claim voter fraud anytime a republican loses...often times before election day itself!  

This is now one of the planks of the republican party.  They have lost 7 of the last 8 popular votes dating back to 1992--now covering 30 years.  They passed voting reform at the state level many times already--most recently in 2021.  Most would look at that winning percentage of 12.5% and realize their message isn't working.  Instead, the cries of non-existent massive fraud will continue anytime they lose an election.

Strange how there are no threads demanding an audit of the election in Virginia a few months ago....  weird.


----------



## BWK (Jan 21, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Republicans are going to claim voter fraud anytime a republican loses...often times before election day itself!
> 
> This is now one of the planks of the republican party.  They have lost 7 of the last 8 popular votes dating back to 1992--now covering 30 years.  They passed voting reform at the state level many times already--most recently in 2021.  Most would look at that winning percentage of 12.5% and realize their message isn't working.  Instead, the cries of non-existent massive fraud will continue anytime they lose an election.
> 
> Strange how there are no threads demanding an audit of the election in Virginia a few months ago....  weird.


  Eventually this election fraud nonsense is going to get a really cold shower, once the grand jury for Trumps attempted  steal of Georgia is put together. By the way folks, this is a slam dunk case, which is why no Republicans wanted to answer questions.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 21, 2022)

BWK said:


> Eventually this election fraud nonsense is going to get a really cold shower, once the grand jury for Trumps attempted  steal of Georgia is put together. By the way folks, this is a slam dunk case, which is why no Republicans wanted to answer questions.


I doubt Trump will ever be indicted for anything.  The concept of _equal protection under the law/no one is above the law _in the US is laughable at this point.  Cuomo should be on trial right now for the shit he pulled with his own employees.  He/Trump are two sides of the same coin.


----------



## BWK (Jan 24, 2022)

candycorn said:


> I doubt Trump will ever be indicted for anything.  The concept of _equal protection under the law/no one is above the law _in the US is laughable at this point.  Cuomo should be on trial right now for the shit he pulled with his own employees.  He/Trump are two sides of the same coin.


I respectfully disagree. With this level of illegality, and the sheer number of illegal acts, something has to be done. Just look at what he was planning with the U.S. military. He really thought he could just up and do anything he wanted. Trump had no statutory authority to call up the military and seize voting machines.  Morning Joe | MSNBC Morning Joe Live with Joe Scarborough

The point is, what happens after Trump, when another wanna be authoritarian dictator tries to do the same thing? We are allowing a Banana Republic if we let it continue. Just because Trumps stooge base thinks he's God, and can do anything he wants, that invites Banana Republics. We will have made a grave mistake without prosecution. Trump and his base are imbeciles. Do we want to be ruled by an imbecile king, who's a criminal, along with his cronies? I do not. Can you imagine the cluster fuck that would be? Trump can do whatever he wants, and that's totally fine with his idiot base, while we stand by and do nothing? That's not acceptable. 

We "HAVE" to prosecute to save this Democratic Republic. We have no other choice. 

As for Cuomo, the wheels of justice are slow. If he's guilty, which in my opinion he is, it needs to be investigated to the full extent, and if found guilty, he needs punishment just like everyone else. There should never be special favors or exceptions for politicians. Ever!


----------



## candycorn (Jan 24, 2022)

BWK said:


> I respectfully disagree. With this level of illegality, and the sheer number of illegal acts, something has to be done. Just look at what he was planning with the U.S. military. He really thought he could just up and do anything he wanted. Trump had no statutory authority to call up the military and seize voting machines.  Morning Joe | MSNBC Morning Joe Live with Joe Scarborough
> 
> The point is, what happens after Trump, when another wanna be authoritarian dictator tries to do the same thing? We are allowing a Banana Republic if we let it continue. Just because Trumps stooge base thinks he's God, and can do anything he wants, that invites Banana Republics. We will have made a grave mistake without prosecution. Trump and his base are imbeciles. Do we want to be ruled by an imbecile king, who's a criminal, along with his cronies? I do not. Can you imagine the cluster fuck that would be? Trump can do whatever he wants, and that's totally fine with his idiot base, while we stand by and do nothing? That's not acceptable.
> 
> ...


Lets leave politicians aside for a moment...they are just the most visible of offenders....

Amber Guyger was charged with murder and convicted of 2nd degree murder. Her sentence? Ten years.
That was in Texas.  She fucking killed someone and got 10 years.  Here is her listing on their Prison website:






Meanwhile a guy whose family I knew from back home.....





Both are serious crimes to be sure...but I think burglary of a habitation is not 4X more serious than murder!
If there was justice for Botham Jean...it isn't reflected in the sentencing.  


As for the Banana republic...the congress is not re-asserting their constitutionally given power so yeah, a banana republic is on the menu.    We're relying on the courts to solve the disputes between the hyper aggressive executive and the feckless legislative branches....  When the judiciary is impartial...that is not going to work because it takes they 9 months to make a ruling.  Now that we have a judiciary that is (largely) in the pocket of whomever appoints them...  the concept of equal justice under the law is on life support.  



As for the courts... Cuomo should be in jail or free with restraining orders and an ankle monitor keeping him away from anything with a vagina.  He's a sick fuck and that is not against the law but what he did to his staff is!!!!  Trump?  Will there ever be a trial?  Nope.  Because the system is such that if you have the money you can just delay and rebuff any inquiry.  That is just where we are at right now.


----------



## BWK (Jan 24, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Lets leave politicians aside for a moment...they are just the most visible of offenders....
> 
> Amber Guyger was charged with murder and convicted of 2nd degree murder. Her sentence? Ten years.
> That was in Texas.  She fucking killed someone and got 10 years.  Here is her listing on their Prison website:
> ...


We'll, I think it comes down to faith. You make many valid points, but, at the same time, this country has come a long way. We all know at the end of the day, in our hearts of hearts, and of our souls of souls, we know we cannot have a stable civilized society, if we do not pursue what is right. Do we always get it right? No! More times no than yes, but we know what we must strive for. And your two conviction cases you illustrated, point to that continuing struggle. Those two conviction cases are the symptoms and evidence of our struggle that tell us we still have a long way to go. We can still get that right. Let's keep pushing, talking, debating, scratching, fighting, whatever it takes to achieve what we all know is right. We may not get 100% participation, but we know what needs to happen. 

You know, as sickening as it is, if you go all the way back to 1607 in this country, and revisit the atrocities the European settlers imposed upon other races of people, even their own, it's always been a fight and a struggle to get things right. We aren't finished getting it right. And somehow, we continue working towards making it right, even if we take a few steps backwards. That has been my observation, and I think our subconscious knows this. There are those, who, in my opinion, fantasize about Banana Republics, criminality, an unfair justice system, an unfair playing field, or anything that pits their interests above others. But even they know that is not the path that serves the populace or the world in the long haul.

Just look at the Roman Empire. It eventually fell. How? Because those who were trying to live out their fantasies of power and control, eventually lost to the masses. They lost to outside tribes, overused and abused farmlands, inequality, injustices, slavery, etc. The very same things a small percentage are fantasizing about doing again. But, I think we might be better tooled, educated, and prepared to push back those fantasies this time.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 24, 2022)

BWK said:


> We'll, I think it comes down to faith. You make many valid points, but, at the same time, this country has come a long way. We all know at the end of the day, in our hearts of hearts, and of our souls of souls, we know we cannot have a stable civilized society, if we do not pursue what is right. Do we always get it right? No! More times no than yes, but we know what we must strive for. And your two conviction cases you illustrated, point to that continuing struggle. Those two conviction cases are the symptoms and evidence of our struggle that tell us we still have a long way to go. We can still get that right. Let's keep pushing, talking, debating, scratching, fighting, whatever it takes to achieve what we all know is right. We may not get 100% participation, but we know what needs to happen.
> 
> You know, as sickening as it is, if you go all the way back to 1607 in this country, and revisit the atrocities the European settlers imposed upon other races of people, even their own, it's always been a fight and a struggle to get things right. We aren't finished getting it right. And somehow, we continue working towards making it right, even if we take a few steps backwards. That has been my observation, and I think our subconscious knows this. There are those, who, in my opinion, fantasize about Banana Republics, criminality, an unfair justice system, an unfair playing field, or anything that pits their interests above others. But even they know that is not the path that serves the populace or the world in the long haul.
> 
> Just look at the Roman Empire. It eventually fell. How? Because those who were trying to live out their fantasies of power and control, eventually lost to the masses. They lost to outside tribes, overused and abused farmlands, inequality, injustices, slavery, etc. The very same things a small percentage are fantasizing about doing again. But, I think we might be better tooled, educated, and prepared to push back those fantasies this time.



We're a long way from collapse in some ways. The average American has more opportunities at birth than most adults have by the end of their lives.  By that I mean education, the fact that you won't be conscripted into military service without an act of Congress, that you won't be shot dead in the street unless you hit someone with a skate board.  

That is a different topic from what I'm talking about although it is good to remember. 

What I mean is simply this:

A grand jury was announced today in Georgia to look into whether or not Trump and his allies took part in election interference. 









						Court Approves Special Grand Jury in Trump Election Inquiry
					

A district attorney in Georgia is investigating possible election interference by former President Donald J. Trump and his allies.




					www.nytimes.com
				




We heard the tapes of the phone calls to where he clearly did.  

"I need you to find me 11,000 votes"









						‘Fellas, I Need 11,000 Votes’: Trump Pressures Georgia Officials To Overturn Election In Leaked Audio Clip
					

The exchange could land the president in hot water legally.




					www.forbes.com
				




What will be the outcome?  Likely Nothing.

We know he tried to interfere in the election...we have it on tape.  The Grand Jury will come back with no indictment at all somehow, inexplicably reasoning that such a request is not improper.  Or, my favorite, that electioneering is improper but not criminal since there is no iron clad proof that this was Trump on the phone...it could have ben an imposter after all!!!!!  But if he is indicted...the court that it gets referred to will say, "Yeah but he wasn't successful so who cares?" or "How can you interfere in an election after the election"???? (as we saw with Pence--clearly you can try). And then there will be an appeal after appeal after appeal after appeal after appeal after appeal after appeal after appeal after appeal after appeal after appeal after appeal after appeal after appeal after appeal after appeal after appeal after appeal after appeal after appeal after appeal after appeal after appeal until finally the courts move on or Trump passes away or the Supreme Court of Georgia rules "big deal" or something equally as hollow. 

Trump is the object of this investigation but it could just as easily have been Cuomo or Blagovich or some prominent/uber wealthy liberal.  

And the first order of business for the next Republican President if she/he is seated in 2024?  Pardoning Trump and the entire administration so we can "move on".  

I'd be happy as a lark if I were wrong about this but I know I"m not. At least I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## daveman (Jan 24, 2022)

BWK said:


> I respectfully disagree. With this level of illegality, and the sheer number of illegal acts, something has to be done. Just look at what he was planning with the U.S. military. He really thought he could just up and do anything he wanted. Trump had no statutory authority to call up the military and seize voting machines.  Morning Joe | MSNBC Morning Joe Live with Joe Scarborough


Joe lied to you, unsurprisingly.  You believed it without question, unsurprisingly.



> A draft executive order prepared for former President Donald Trump and obtained Friday by Politico would have authorized the secretary of defense to send National Guard troops to seize voting machines around the country in the weeks following the 2020 election.
> 
> The order, which was never signed by Trump, also would have appointed a special counsel “to institute all criminal and civil proceedings as appropriate based on the evidence collected,” and calls on the defense secretary to release an assessment 60 days after the action started, which would have been well after Trump was slated to leave office on Jan. 20.
> ---
> ...


Trump didn't write the order, and he didn't sign the order.

But you want him punished for the order-- for what, exactly?


----------



## BWK (Jan 24, 2022)

candycorn said:


> We're a long way from collapse in some ways. The average American has more opportunities at birth than most adults have by the end of their lives.  By that I mean education, the fact that you won't be conscripted into military service without an act of Congress, that you won't be shot dead in the street unless you hit someone with a skate board.
> 
> That is a different topic from what I'm talking about although it is good to remember.
> 
> ...


All great points, and I would argue none, but my gut always tells me different. And my gut has been very reliable for me in the past. You and I may never see it, but we didn't struggle for thousands of years to get to this point for nothing. The Cuomos, the Blagovichs, and the Trumps of the world are an impediment, but they never stopped us in our tracks. The wheels of progress, justice, equality, etc., move slow. We will work out the kinks. We have to, and we know we have to. Justice will come in its own way, so calm your mind, relax your body, and fight like hell, and we'll be alright. You fight the good fight on this forum. Just stay the course.


----------



## BWK (Jan 24, 2022)

daveman said:


> Joe lied to you, unsurprisingly.  You believed it without question, unsurprisingly.
> 
> 
> Trump didn't write the order, and he didn't sign the order.
> ...


He was in on the scheme;  Trump allies pressed Defense Department to help overturn election, new book says


----------



## daveman (Jan 24, 2022)

BWK said:


> He was in on the scheme;  Trump allies pressed Defense Department to help overturn election, new book says


Read it again.  There was no mention of Trump knowing what was going on.  Your desperate need for it to be true is not evidence.


----------



## BWK (Jan 25, 2022)

daveman said:


> Read it again.  There was no mention of Trump knowing what was going on.  Your desperate need for it to be true is not evidence.


Read the never-issued Trump order that would have seized voting machines - POLITICO  It was the Trump administration who drafted the letter you idiot. There never would have been a letter, had Trump not wanted one. Damn son, how can you be so fucking stupid?


----------



## daveman (Jan 25, 2022)

BWK said:


> Read the never-issued Trump order that would have seized voting machines - POLITICO  It was the Trump administration who drafted the letter you idiot. There never would have been a letter, had Trump not wanted one. Damn son, how can you be so fucking stupid?


So, you make a claim you can't back up, then get pissed off at me for pointing it out.

Typical.

Run along, now.


----------



## BWK (Jan 26, 2022)

daveman said:


> So, you make a claim you can't back up, then get pissed off at me for pointing it out.
> 
> Typical.
> 
> Run along, now.


I did back it up you idiot, and you failed to debunk the proof I just showed you.


----------



## daveman (Jan 26, 2022)

BWK said:


> I did back it up you idiot, and you failed to debunk the proof I just showed you.


No, you showed that Admin officials wrote the order, but you did not show Trump had anything to do with it.

Dismissed.


----------



## BWK (Jan 26, 2022)

daveman said:


> No, you showed that Admin officials wrote the order, but you did not show Trump had anything to do with it.
> 
> Dismissed.


Dude, I refuse to believe you are that fucking stupid. But then again, Trump and his officials did get caught, and you want to believe his officials would just magically think of doing something like that all by themselves without Trump's sign off?   You've got to be kidding me?  

Here's the thing, something as radical as Trump having a draft drawn up to bring in the military to confiscate voting machines, even though he didn't draw it up himself, isn't going to come from some rogue official. Trump isn't going to let something like that get as far as it did without his blessings. I suspect we will need to ask the Kracken about that.


----------



## daveman (Jan 26, 2022)

BWK said:


> Dude, I refuse to believe you are that fucking stupid. But then again, Trump and his officials did get caught, and you want to believe his officials would just magically think of doing something like that all by themselves without Trump's sign off?   You've got to be kidding me?
> 
> Here's the thing, something as radical as Trump having a draft drawn up to bring in the military to confiscate voting machines, even though he didn't draw it up himself, isn't going to come from some rogue official. Trump isn't going to let something like that get as far as it did without his blessings. I suspect we will need to ask the Kracken about that.


Your irrational hatred is proof of nothing but that you're irrational and full of hatred.  It sucks to be you, but it looks like you're stuck with it.


----------



## Colin norris (Jan 26, 2022)

a777pilot said:


> No wonder this pisses off the Democrats.  If this plan happens it will make it almost impossible for Democrats to cheat.


Don't make me vomit. Suddenly all the cheating is done by democrats but trump can't prove it.  Give up.  You're like a broken record.


----------



## BWK (Jan 27, 2022)

daveman said:


> Joe lied to you, unsurprisingly.  You believed it without question, unsurprisingly.
> 
> 
> Trump didn't write the order, and he didn't sign the order.
> ...


You don't need to write or sign any orders to be implicated in a crime. You are totally clueless about how laws work.


----------



## BWK (Jan 27, 2022)

ESDRAELON said:


> How in hell would anyone be able to say?  Your crew are STILL fighting every attempt to investigate that election.  Save me the rhetoric about all the proof being insufficient.  It wasn't investigated at ALL... it was summarily rejected by asswipes you support.  You'll need a lot more than lying media to do it again.  Choose well...


Must be pretty strong rhetoric. The feds are involved now;


----------



## BWK (Jan 27, 2022)

a777pilot said:


> No wonder this pisses off the Democrats.  If this plan happens it will make it almost impossible for Democrats to cheat.


This is what pisses off Democrats, and it isn't Democrat cheating;


----------



## whoisit (Jan 27, 2022)

a777pilot said:


> View attachment 588449



And they must be human. Some even signed up their animals.


----------



## BWK (Jan 27, 2022)

whoisit said:


> And they must be human. Some even signed up their animals.


I'd wonder if  his dog knows many entitlements his owner is getting?


----------



## whoisit (Jan 27, 2022)

BWK said:


> I'd wonder if  his dog knows many entitlements his owner is getting?


Ok you need to mellow out so try this out,see if it helps you calm down some.


----------



## BWK (Jan 27, 2022)

whoisit said:


> Ok you need to mellow out so try this out,see if it helps you calm down some.


What's your racism have to do with entitlements?


----------



## daveman (Jan 27, 2022)

BWK said:


> You don't need to write or sign any orders to be implicated in a crime. You are totally clueless about how laws work.


 Causing leftist butthurt is not a crime. Grow the hell up.


----------



## BWK (Jan 28, 2022)

daveman said:


> Causing leftist butthurt is not a crime. Grow the hell up.


You act like the local neighborhood kid that no one likes, because you are constantly spouting off stupid nonsense. You should consider taking your own advise.


----------



## daveman (Jan 28, 2022)

BWK said:


> You act like the local neighborhood kid that no one likes, because you are constantly spouting off stupid nonsense. You should consider taking your own advise.


Oh, look -- more butthurt.  How's that working out for you?


----------



## BWK (Jan 30, 2022)

a777pilot said:


> View attachment 588449


  You forgot to show us how Trump tried to overthrow the election.


----------



## Maxnovax (Jan 30, 2022)

** BREAKING BOMBSHELL** Dinesh D'Souza Releases Movie Trailer for "2000 Mules" Exposing Ballot Traffickers Who Stole the 2020 Election
					

True the Vote has been working with Dinesh D’Souza to create a bombshell movie that uses footage they obtained of ballot boxes in key states across America to steal the election in 2020. 100 Percent Fed Up reports – Using commercially available geo-tracking cell phone data, True the Vote was...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com


----------



## BWK (Jan 30, 2022)

Maxnovax said:


> ** BREAKING BOMBSHELL** Dinesh D'Souza Releases Movie Trailer for "2000 Mules" Exposing Ballot Traffickers Who Stole the 2020 Election
> 
> 
> True the Vote has been working with Dinesh D’Souza to create a bombshell movie that uses footage they obtained of ballot boxes in key states across America to steal the election in 2020. 100 Percent Fed Up reports – Using commercially available geo-tracking cell phone data, True the Vote was...
> ...


Movie trailer from Gateway Pundit?      Man, you just tossed yourself out of the game for sure. Do you not have standards?  Try real journalists with real evidence. You will save yourself from looking like an idiot.


----------



## Maxnovax (Jan 30, 2022)

BWK said:


> Movie trailer from Gateway Pundit?      Man, you just tossed yourself out of the game for sure. Do you not have standards?  Try real journalists with real evidence. You will save yourself from looking like an idiot.


More attacking if free press.. interesting


----------



## BWK (Jan 30, 2022)

Maxnovax said:


> More attacking if free press.. interesting


Are you going to debate, or just show up to say nothing?


----------



## Maxnovax (Jan 30, 2022)

BWK said:


> Are you going to debate, or just show up to say nothing?


The evidence is there. Joe Biden is America’s first illegitimate president. Watch the video.


----------



## daveman (Jan 30, 2022)

BWK said:


> Movie trailer from Gateway Pundit?      Man, you just tossed yourself out of the game for sure. Do you not have standards?  Try real journalists with real evidence. You will save yourself from looking like an idiot.


You can't dismiss Gateway Pundit as biased crap and then post MSNBC and insist it's gospel.


----------



## BWK (Jan 30, 2022)

daveman said:


> You can't dismiss Gateway Pundit as biased crap and then post MSNBC and insist it's gospel.


Sure I can, because there are tons of sources. Dude, you can't win this argument. Keep beating your head up against the wall. It won't help you;  









						Trump allies' fake Electoral College certificates offer fresh insights about plot to overturn Biden's victory
					

In the weeks after the 2020 election, then-President Donald Trump's allies sent fake certificates to the National Archives declaring that Trump won seven states that he actually lost. The documents had no impact on the outcome of the election, but they are yet another example of how Team Trump...




					www.cnn.com
				












						I-Team: Nevada Republicans sent National Archives fake electoral certificates saying Trump won election
					

The National Archives received documentation from Nevada’s Republican Party certifying the state’s six electoral votes in the 2020 presidential election to former President Donald Trump…




					www.8newsnow.com
				












						Jan. 6 committee subpoenas Arizona Republicans linked to filing of phony electors. Here's what we know
					

The House committee and DOJ are investigating the Trump campaign's alleged ties to assembling fake electors, in a plot to block Joe Biden's victory.




					www.12news.com
				












						Swing State Trumpers Forged Electoral Letters in Harebrained Scheme to Overturn Biden's Win
					

Groups from at least five states sent forged elector documents




					www.rollingstone.com
				












						Jan. 6 committee subpoenas bogus pro-Trump electors from Pa., 6 more states - Pennsylvania Capital-Star
					

Groups from Arizona, Georgia, Michigan, New Mexico, Nevada, Pennsylvania and Wisconsin all allegedly sent in lists of so-called alternate electors to the National Archives




					www.penncapital-star.com
				




How many are you going to post as a counter argument?


----------



## BWK (Jan 30, 2022)

Maxnovax said:


> The evidence is there. Joe Biden is America’s first illegitimate president. Watch the video.


The more you post nonsense, the dumber you look. A trailer video? That's the evidence?    Your dumber than I thought you were.


----------



## Maxnovax (Jan 30, 2022)

BWK said:


> The more you post nonsense, the dumber you look. A trailer video? That's the evidence?    Your dumber than I thought you were.


Lol I want you to laugh,, it’s gonna be fun pretty soon hehe


----------



## BWK (Jan 30, 2022)

Maxnovax said:


> Lol I want you to laugh,, it’s gonna be fun pretty soon hehe


Reading post#90, there is no doubt.


----------



## Maxnovax (Jan 30, 2022)

BWK said:


> Reading post#90, there is no doubt.


Again watch the war room. You won’t be sticker shock.


----------



## BWK (Jan 30, 2022)

Maxnovax said:


> Again watch the war room. You won’t be sticker shock.


This is your war room now. Get used to it;


----------



## Maxnovax (Jan 30, 2022)

BWK said:


> This is your war room now. Get used to it;


Pssst no one will take that committee seriously.. the head of it can’t speak proper English lol ..


----------



## Dadoalex (Jan 30, 2022)

a777pilot said:


> No wonder this pisses off the Democrats.  If this plan happens it will make it almost impossible for Democrats to cheat.


And there is the 3rd commandment of the GQP and Trumpism.

"No matter how terrible the GQP candidate and how bad the GQP loss, Democrats cheated"

All those things are already in place so why not tell his cheettoness to STFU.


----------



## Dadoalex (Jan 30, 2022)

Rye Catcher said:


> Yes, you are ridiculous:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Surely you don't expect any of the Trumpists to violate the 1st commandment of Trumpism 

First Commandment :  Thou shall never look at any information not approved by the Church.  Such activity is heretical and will result in excommunication from the The Church of the Holy Donald.

and actually educate themselves, do you?

Surely you know arguing "religion" with a true believer is a waste.  
Better just to make fun of them and their inbred offspring.


----------



## BWK (Jan 30, 2022)

Maxnovax said:


> Pssst no one will take that committee seriously.. the head of it can’t speak proper English lol ..



THE DOJ will.


----------



## Maxnovax (Jan 30, 2022)

BWK said:


> THE DOJ will.


DOJ is already in deep shit in November. Lol every think you say will happen to trump will happen to democrats.


----------



## BWK (Jan 30, 2022)

Maxnovax said:


> DOJ is already in deep shit in November. Lol every think you say will happen to trump will happen to democrats.


How is the DOJ in deep shit?


----------



## Maxnovax (Jan 30, 2022)

BWK said:


> How is the DOJ in deep shit?


Not allowing January 6 protesters rights, that’s one. Illegally investigating Trump supporters. FBI being involved with inciting,, and knowing about it


----------



## BWK (Jan 30, 2022)

Maxnovax said:


> Not allowing January 6 protesters rights, that’s one. Illegally investigating Trump supporters. FBI being involved with inciting,, and knowing about it


What Rights were violated? How do you know the FBI was involved?  How were they illegally investigating Trump supporters?


----------



## Maxnovax (Jan 30, 2022)

BWK said:


> What Rights were violated? How do you know the FBI was involved?  How were they illegally investigating Trump supporters?


No church, dietary restrictions, One guy has a celiac disease and they keep giving him gluten. Solitary confinement. Everybody knows the FBI was involved. If not let’s answer some questions


----------



## BWK (Jan 30, 2022)

Maxnovax said:


> No church, dietary restrictions, One guy has a celiac disease and they keep giving him gluten. Solitary confinement. Everybody knows the FBI was involved. If not let’s answer some questions



   You think when you are in jail, you get to go to church?  "Everybody knows the FBI was involved" is not an argument. It's a claim by you with nothing to back it up with. Get a clue.


----------



## Maxnovax (Jan 30, 2022)

BWK said:


> You think when you are in jail, you get to go to church?  "Everybody knows the FBI was involved" is not an argument. It's a claim by you with nothing to back it up with. Get a clue.


Yes it’s actually something you can’t deny. So we need to know why these guys can’t get hair cuts. And other things granted to prisoners


----------



## daveman (Jan 30, 2022)

BWK said:


> Sure I can, because there are tons of sources. Dude, you can't win this argument. Keep beating your head up against the wall. It won't help you;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, your answer is to post more far-left sources and pretend you won.

Dismissed.


----------



## BWK (Jan 30, 2022)

Maxnovax said:


> Yes it’s actually something you can’t deny. So we need to know why these guys can’t get hair cuts. And other things granted to prisoners


Show us proof of where these guys have been denied their rights, and the circumstances behind this, if it even exists?


----------



## Maxnovax (Jan 30, 2022)

BWK said:


> Show us proof of where these guys have been denied their rights, and the circumstances behind this, if it even exists?


Look it up


----------



## BWK (Jan 30, 2022)

daveman said:


> So, your answer is to post more far-left sources and pretend you won.
> 
> Dismissed.


How do you know they are Left-wing sources? Do you have any sources to counter mine? After all, I can post more, so there must be one Right-wing source that proves all these other sources are wrong, right?


----------



## BWK (Jan 30, 2022)

Maxnovax said:


> Look it up


You claimed it, you prove it. I'm not your fucking secretary.


----------



## Maxnovax (Jan 30, 2022)

BWK said:


> You claimed it, you prove it. I'm not your fucking secretary.


Lol change your news source obviously they aren’t doing a good job


----------



## daveman (Jan 30, 2022)

BWK said:


> How do you know they are Left-wing sources? Do you have any sources to counter mine? After all, I can post more, so there must be one Right-wing source that proves all these other sources are wrong, right?


Not interested in wasting my time.  You believe what you're told to believe, and that's it.


----------



## BWK (Jan 30, 2022)

Maxnovax said:


> Lol change your news source obviously they aren’t doing a good job


That's not proof. Try again.


----------



## BWK (Jan 30, 2022)

daveman said:


> Not interested in wasting my time.  You believe what you're told to believe, and that's it.


Thanks! You have no sources. You lose. Scram!


----------



## daveman (Jan 31, 2022)

BWK said:


> Thanks! You have no sources. You lose. Scram!


As has happened many times before, you screech NUH UH!! at any sources which counter your claims.

You don't want debate.  You want instant, unthinking agreement and endorsement.

You can get that from the white leftists here, who won't dare disagree with you because you'd call them racist.

Normal people don't give a shit.


----------



## BWK (Jan 31, 2022)

daveman said:


> As has happened many times before, you screech NUH UH!! at any sources which counter your claims.
> 
> You don't want debate.  You want instant, unthinking agreement and endorsement.
> 
> ...


If you don't have sources, you don't have shit.  End of story. Get lost. You're a trolling time waster.


----------



## BWK (Jan 31, 2022)

daveman said:


> *Not interested in wasting my time.  You believe what you're told to believe, and that's it.*


Folks, I'm not telling you anything you don't already know, but this is their "MO." When asked to produce anything of relevance to an argument, it's always deflection. They're trolls, cowards, and liars. This is the purpose for them being here.


----------



## daveman (Jan 31, 2022)

BWK said:


> If you don't have sources, you don't have shit.  End of story. Get lost. You're a trolling time waster.


You don't have to respond to my posts.  Your inability to control your emotions and ignore my posts does not obligate me to control your emotions for you.


----------



## daveman (Jan 31, 2022)

BWK said:


> Folks, I'm not telling you anything you don't already know, but this is their "MO." When asked to produce anything of relevance to an argument, it's always deflection. They're trolls, cowards, and liars. This is the purpose for them being here.


That's exactly what you're doing.  

So you're a troll, coward, and liar.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Jan 31, 2022)

BULLDOG said:


> After all the times  you have been called ridiculous, you finally agree. Good for you.


He didn't say that.  Not even close.
But you just proved you're a dishonest anal orifice.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 31, 2022)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> He didn't say that.  Not even close.
> But you just proved you're a dishonest anal orifice.


He made a ridiculous statement, and then labeled it as ridiculous. That's simple enough.


----------



## Maxnovax (Jan 31, 2022)

BWK said:


> If you don't have sources, you don't have shit.  End of story. Get lost. You're a trolling time waster.


Hey what was that box in the street?


----------



## BWK (Feb 1, 2022)

Maxnovax said:


> Hey what was that box in the street?


If you need to ask questions, what does that say about your own argument? It actually helps mine.

Either way, it's not relevant. Trump admitted to trying to steal the election. So much for watching videos of people we don't know.       😂


----------



## BWK (Feb 1, 2022)

daveman said:


> So, your answer is to post more far-left sources and pretend you won.
> 
> Dismissed.


Why not just use Trumps own admission that he tried to steal the election?


----------



## BWK (Feb 1, 2022)

Maxnovax said:


> Lol I want you to laugh,, it’s gonna be fun pretty soon hehe


Right;  go to post#124.


----------



## BWK (Feb 1, 2022)

Maxnovax said:


> Hey what was that box in the street?


You know, you toadies have slipped into a level of retardation, I can't even understand. Do you not see the difference between Trump pedaling the lie about election fraud for 14 months, to him admitting to trying to steal the election? Do you not understand the significance of that?


----------



## Rye Catcher (Feb 1, 2022)

BWK said:


> Refer to post #18, then get back to us.





Oddball said:


> In Maricopa County, no fewer than 40,000.
> 
> In Wisconsin, at least 200,000.
> 
> In Pennsylvania, at least 200,000.


Odd dude has gone over the edge of the idiot fringe; posting numbers without any evidence***; this ludicrous clown is incapable of writing anything substantive, thoughtful or thought provoking - the latter has an exception to laughing.

***If the odd guy means these numbers are votes for trump, or ballots stolen maybe he needs to take his case to court.  Since no authority has found any illegalities, beside a few Republican Voters cheating and more votes for Biden were uncovered, there is no doubt the real trier of facts will laugh at him too.


----------



## Rye Catcher (Feb 1, 2022)

BWK said:


> You know, you toadies have slipped into a level of retardation, I can't even understand. Do you not see the difference between Trump pedaling the lie about election fraud for 14 months, to him admitting to trying to steal the election? Do you not understand the significance of that?











						Some Trump records were torn up by the former president and later taped together, agency says
					

Other documents Trump ripped up were not reconstructed when handed to the National Archives, it said.




					www.yahoo.com
				




Now is the time for all good men to come to the aid of our country; post every shred (tee hee) of evidence that trump is corrupt, dishonest and the worst person to ever occupy any office of trust.


----------



## Maxnovax (Feb 1, 2022)

BWK said:


> If you need to ask questions, what does that say about your own argument? It actually helps mine.
> 
> Either way, it's not relevant. Trump admitted to trying to steal the election. So much for watching videos of people we don't know.       😂


So it’s a ballot box… what’s in the ppls hands in the video? Why are they stuffing the. Ballot box?


----------



## Maxnovax (Feb 1, 2022)

BWK said:


> You know, you toadies have slipped into a level of retardation, I can't even understand. Do you not see the difference between Trump pedaling the lie about election fraud for 14 months, to him admitting to trying to steal the election? Do you not understand the significance of that?


Ppl are on video stuffing ballot boxes. 2000 caught.. many many more.. trump won.. do what’s right accept defeat


----------



## BWK (Feb 1, 2022)

Rye Catcher said:


> Odd dude has gone over the edge of the idiot fringe; posting numbers without any evidence***; this ludicrous clown is incapable of writing anything substantive, thoughtful or thought provoking - the latter has an exception to laughing.
> 
> ***If the odd guy means these numbers are votes for trump, or ballots stolen maybe he needs to take his case to court.  Since no authority has found any illegalities, beside a few Republican Voters cheating and more votes for Biden were uncovered, there is no doubt the real trier of facts will laugh at him too.


They already took it to court and lost.  These latest stunts are just more of the same conspiracy nonsense. They'll take something from FB or any other lunatic site, and declare them as facts. They literally have nothing else to feed off of. It's pretty pathetic. The more of these conspiracies they post, the more bizarre they become. With  passing time, they seem to descend deeper into mental insanity with these crazy conspiracies. There is such an air of desperation in their threads.


----------



## BWK (Feb 1, 2022)

Rye Catcher said:


> Some Trump records were torn up by the former president and later taped together, agency says
> 
> 
> Other documents Trump ripped up were not reconstructed when handed to the National Archives, it said.
> ...


I'm doing my best.


----------



## Maxnovax (Feb 1, 2022)

BWK said:


> They already took it to court and lost.  These latest stunts are just more of the same conspiracy nonsense. They'll take something from FB or any other lunatic site, and declare them as facts. They literally have nothing else to feed off of. It's pretty pathetic. The more of these conspiracies they post, the more bizarre they become. With  passing time, they seem to descend deeper into mental insanity with these crazy conspiracies. There is such an air of desperation in their threads.


Taken to court? Where is the reference to these 2000 ballot stuffing. 
This won’t be the courts. This will be the November election.. 
I want trump back in.. but man! Democrats are going to lose 1,000 seats if Biden stays in


----------



## BWK (Feb 1, 2022)

Maxnovax said:


> So it’s a ballot box… what’s in the ppls hands in the video? Why are they stuffing the. Ballot box?


Again, it's you who asks me the retarded questions. You need to attend a class for critical thinkers. All you do is run around in circles. You need to get a hold of yourself. You're posting crazy stuff. 

Why are you asking the same questions I asked you with no answers? Answer, I already told you. You are circle jerking these posts of yours. Start thinking about what you post. It's nonsensical.


----------



## BWK (Feb 1, 2022)

Maxnovax said:


> Taken to court? Where is the reference to these 2000 ballot stuffing.
> This won’t be the courts. This will be the November election..
> I want trump back in.. but man! Democrats are going to lose 1,000 seats if Biden stays in


Once again, more circle jerking on what we already discussed. You are debating like a retarded person. I'm not kidding. Do you not remember that we already discussed this? You are making the case of over 2000 ballot stuffings as fact. Yea? Where's the proof?


----------



## BWK (Feb 1, 2022)

Maxnovax said:


> Ppl are on video stuffing ballot boxes. 2000 caught.. many many more.. trump won.. do what’s right accept defeat


You are mentally disturbed.


----------



## BWK (Feb 1, 2022)

Maxnovax said:


> Ppl are on video stuffing ballot boxes. 2000 caught.. many many more.. trump won.. do what’s right accept defeat


No proof. You are a liar.


----------



## Maxnovax (Feb 1, 2022)

BWK said:


> No proof. You are a liar.


Lol it’s ON VIDEO! You can’t even tell us what you see in the video.
answer these questions
1. Is that a ballot box?
2. is that a stack full of ballots in their hand. .
3. Do they take a picture of a stack before they stuffing inside the ballot box. ?
4. Do they place that stack of ballot inside of a ballot box sitting on a street corner?
5. Were these ballots counted in 2020?


----------



## BWK (Feb 1, 2022)

Maxnovax said:


> Lol it’s ON VIDEO! You can’t even tell us what you see in the video.
> answer these questions
> 1. Is that a ballot box?
> 2. is that a stack full of ballots in their hand. .
> ...


Dude, get some mental help. You keep asking the same silly questions no one can answer. You don't even know who the guy is?


----------



## BWK (Feb 1, 2022)

> *Ppl are on video stuffing ballot boxes. 2000 caught.. many many more.. trump won.. do what’s right accept defeat*


No proof. You are a liar.


----------



## Maxnovax (Feb 1, 2022)

BWK said:


> Dude, get some mental help. You keep asking the same silly questions no one can answer. You don't even know who the guy is?


Why can’t you just say what the box is? Lol you really don’t have a clue what that box is? Or what’s in their hands? 🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Bobob (Feb 1, 2022)

a777pilot said:


> View attachment 588449


You forgot the most important far right voting agenda: You must vote in person, no matter what. You can only vote during their new, inconvenient hours. Cannot have water within 150' of the voting booth, and must leave your place in line to get water. All this to make it more difficult for the elderly and minorities to vote. Also, independent vote counters can be replaced by partisan vote counters
if elected officials so choose and don't like the way the vote is going. This is the new America!!
unless you leave your place in line to get water.


----------



## Maxnovax (Feb 1, 2022)

Bobob said:


> You forgot the most important far right voting agenda: You must vote in person, no matter what. You can only vote during their new, inconvenient hours. Cannot have water within 150' of the voting booth, and must leave your place in line to get water. All this to make it more difficult for the elderly and minorities to vote. Also, independent vote counters can be replaced by partisan vote counters
> if elected officials so choose and don't like the way the vote is going. This is the new America!!
> unless you leave your place in line to get water.


Voting isn’t for everyone.. stay home


----------



## Bobob (Feb 1, 2022)

Maxnovax said:


> Voting isn’t for everyone.. stay home


Voting is supposed to be for everyone, not just for your ilk.


----------



## BWK (Feb 1, 2022)

Bobob said:


> You forgot the most important far right voting agenda: You must vote in person, no matter what. You can only vote during their new, inconvenient hours. Cannot have water within 150' of the voting booth, and must leave your place in line to get water. All this to make it more difficult for the elderly and minorities to vote. Also, independent vote counters can be replaced by partisan vote counters
> if elected officials so choose and don't like the way the vote is going. This is the new America!!
> unless you leave your place in line to get water.


It's called cheating. Why even have an election, when the one you want gets elected because that's the person you want? The whole thing is insane.


----------



## BWK (Feb 1, 2022)

Maxnovax said:


> Voting isn’t for everyone.. stay home


Why not? Who are you again?


----------



## BWK (Feb 1, 2022)

Maxnovax said:


> Why can’t you just say what the box is? Lol you really don’t have a clue what that box is? Or what’s in their hands? 🤣🤣🤣🤣


Because I don't care. I only care that Trump admitted to trying to steal the election. Nothing else is relevant now. You aren't a critical thinker, so you wouldn't understand.


----------



## Maxnovax (Feb 1, 2022)

Bobob said:


> Voting is supposed to be for everyone, not just for your ilk.


Telling black ppl they can’t vote is a lie and very racist.. you have no evidence or a name of one black person that doesn’t have access to voting .. slob


----------



## Maxnovax (Feb 1, 2022)

BWK said:


> Because I don't care. I only care that Trump admitted to trying to steal the election. Nothing else is relevant now. You aren't a critical thinker, so you wouldn't understand.


Trump said don’t count fake votes.. it’s on video. You disagree with him? Count fake votes? Interesting


----------



## BWK (Feb 1, 2022)

Maxnovax said:


> Trump said don’t count fake votes.. it’s on video. You disagree with him? Count fake votes? Interesting


There were none to count.


----------



## Maxnovax (Feb 1, 2022)

BWK said:


> There were none to count.


Lol except for like hours and hours of video of Democrats cheating .. witnesses.. with no conclusion to their complaints. Thousands of sworn affidavits. When I seen grown men with fist full of ballots stuffing them on a street corner ballot box,, Joe Biden is a illegitimate president


----------



## BWK (Feb 1, 2022)

Maxnovax said:


> Lol except for like hours and hours of video of Democrats cheating .. witnesses.. with no conclusion to their complaints. Thousands of sworn affidavits. When I seen grown men with fist full of ballots stuffing them on a street corner ballot box,, Joe Biden is a illegitimate president


You are flailing and throwing spaghetti up against the wall with your juvenile nonsense. There exists no hours of hours of video cheating. You need mental help and you need to grow up.


----------



## daveman (Feb 1, 2022)

BWK said:


> Why not just use Trumps own admission that he tried to steal the election?


I watched the first video.  I saw talking heads say Trump tried to steal the election...but they never showed a clip of Trump saying he tried to steal the election like you claimed.  

Dismissed.


----------



## BWK (Feb 1, 2022)

daveman said:


> I watched the first video.  I saw talking heads say Trump tried to steal the election...but they never showed a clip of Trump saying he tried to steal the election like you claimed.
> 
> Dismissed.


Believe me, if you are convinced of that, all the more better. Just don't pretend you're surprised when you get the bad news.


----------



## Bobob (Feb 2, 2022)

Maxnovax said:


> Telling black ppl they can’t vote is a lie and very racist.. you have no evidence or a name of one black person that doesn’t have access to voting .. slob


Having access is different from jumping through hoops to gain access, hot shot.


----------



## Maxnovax (Feb 2, 2022)

Bobob said:


> Having access is different from jumping through hoops to gain access, hot shot.


There are thousands of Americans that live in rural America that have to travel miles sometimes have to spend a day or two in a city to vote.  Go away.. everybody has access to Voting..


----------



## Bobob (Feb 2, 2022)

Maxnovax said:


> There are thousands of Americans that live in rural America that have to travel miles sometimes have to spend a day or two in a city to vote.  Go away.. everybody has access to Voting..


So what?


----------



## Maxnovax (Feb 2, 2022)

Bobob said:


> So what?


So what.. name a black person that can’t vote dommy


----------



## Bobob (Feb 2, 2022)

Maxnovax said:


> So what.. name a black person that can’t vote dommy


 It is not THAT they can vote, smart guy. Your mouth is getting in the way of your brains.


----------



## Maxnovax (Feb 2, 2022)

Bobob said:


> It is not THAT they can vote, smart guy. Your mouth is getting in the way of your brains.


So you admit they can vote.. but it would help if you used their skin color to continue to mail out ballots and have ballot boxes on every street corner.. but I bet you’re ok with abortion lol


----------



## daveman (Feb 2, 2022)

BWK said:


> Believe me, if you are convinced of that, all the more better. Just don't pretend you're surprised when you get the bad news.


I have no obligation to validate your irrational hatred.


----------



## BWK (Feb 2, 2022)

daveman said:


> I have no obligation to validate your irrational hatred.


"Hatred?" Is that what you think this is? When were facts all about hatred?


----------



## Bobob (Feb 3, 2022)

Maxnovax said:


> So you admit they can vote.. but it would help if you used their skin color to continue to mail out ballots and have ballot boxes on every street corner.. but I bet you’re ok with abortion lol


No, smart guy. That is not what I said, and you are exaggerating, as usual. And yes, I do favor a woman's right to choose and do not favor your stance on abortion. Do I like abortion? NO! 
How many unwanted children have you adopted? If not, why not?


----------



## Maxnovax (Feb 3, 2022)

Bobob said:


> No, smart guy. That is not what I said, and you are exaggerating, as usual. And yes, I do favor a woman's right to choose and do not favor your stance on abortion. Do I like abortion? NO!
> How many unwanted children have you adopted? If not, why not?


So kill a baby? Sick


----------



## BWK (Feb 3, 2022)

daveman said:


> I have no obligation to validate your irrational hatred.


Evidence just keeps coming in about the source of the fake elector scheme;  Rachel Maddow Show on MSNBC | Watch Rachel Maddow Live


----------



## BWK (Feb 3, 2022)

More evidence. Pence's lawyer decided to be a patriot. Kudos!


----------



## Bobob (Feb 3, 2022)

Maxnovax said:


> So kill a baby? Sick


Not your decision, pal, no matter what your description.


----------



## Maxnovax (Feb 3, 2022)

Bobob said:


> Not your decision, pal, no matter what your description.


Yes it’s not my decision to kill a baby wtf lol is it yours?


----------



## Bobob (Feb 3, 2022)

Maxnovax said:


> Yes it’s not my decision to kill a baby wtf lol is it yours?


No, it is not my decision to kill a baby wtf lol.


----------



## Maxnovax (Feb 3, 2022)

Bobob said:


> No, it is not my decision to kill a baby wtf lol.


But you would vote to allow abortions to happen


----------



## Bobob (Feb 3, 2022)

Maxnovax said:


> But you would vote to allow abortions to happen


I would vote that it is a woman's choice. It sure as hell isn't yours or mine.


----------



## Maxnovax (Feb 3, 2022)

Bobob said:


> I would vote that it is a woman's choice. It sure as hell isn't yours or mine.


You just killed a girl in the womb.. the most innocent life.. what about their choice to live?


----------



## Bobob (Feb 3, 2022)

Maxnovax said:


> You just killed a girl in the womb.. the most innocent life.. what about their choice to live?


It is not your womb and its life is questionable.


----------



## Maxnovax (Feb 3, 2022)

Bobob said:


> It is not your womb and its life is questionable.


That’s sick!


----------



## BWK (Feb 3, 2022)

Maxnovax said:


> So kill a baby? Sick


You are one ignorant human being. When was a fetus a baby? Definition of "BABY"; 




a very young child, especially one newly or recently born.
"his wife's just had a baby"

Similar:
infant


newborn


child


tot


little one


----------



## Maxnovax (Feb 3, 2022)

BWK said:


> You are one ignorant human being. When was a fetus a baby? Definition of "BABY"; View attachment 596596
> 
> a very young child, especially one newly or recently born.
> "his wife's just had a baby"
> ...


Dna, eye color, finger prints, nervous system.. a individual human


----------



## BWK (Feb 3, 2022)

Maxnovax said:


> That’s sick!


You are sick and ignorant as hell. Your religion, minus the woman's right to her body, minus your zero knowledge of Biology,  is not for you to decide. It never will be.


----------



## Maxnovax (Feb 3, 2022)

BWK said:


> You are sick and ignorant as hell. Your religion, minus the woman's right to her body, minus your zero knowledge of Biology,  is not for you to decide. It never will be.


Hehe The Supreme Court is about to give a the rights back  to the state.. go kill a baby in the fucking dark ally 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## BWK (Feb 3, 2022)

Maxnovax said:


> Dna, eye color, finger prints, nervous system.. a individual human


AND? WTF does that have to do with the definition of a baby? Nothing! All you can do is distract with zero intelligent arguments. Blow away. Your ignorance is disgusting.


----------



## BWK (Feb 3, 2022)

Maxnovax said:


> Hehe The Supreme Court is about to give a the rights back  to the state.. go kill a baby in the fucking dark ally 🤣🤣🤣


So much for freedoms right? So much for church and state right? Let me tell you something Sling Blade, you aren't in ownership of other human beings, and neither is SCOTUS. People are going to get abortions no matter what.


----------



## Maxnovax (Feb 3, 2022)

BWK said:


> AND? WTF does that have to do with the definition of a baby? Nothing! All you can do is distract with zero intelligent arguments. Blow away. Your ignorance is disgusting.


Stop killing babies if you do it in Texas we will arrest you


----------



## Maxnovax (Feb 3, 2022)

BWK said:


> So much for freedoms right? So much for church and state right? Let me tell you something Sling Blade, you aren't in ownership of other human beings, and neither is SCOTUS. People are going to get abortions no matter what.


Don’t you fucking do it in Texas I will  Arrest you  pos


----------



## BWK (Feb 3, 2022)

Maxnovax said:


> Hehe The Supreme Court is about to give a the rights back  to the state.. go kill a baby in the fucking dark ally 🤣🤣🤣


Do you understand how fucking sick, childish, ignorant, and inhumane your argument is? Dude, you are fucked up in the head. Who are you again?


----------



## BWK (Feb 3, 2022)

Maxnovax said:


> Stop killing babies if you do it in Texas we will arrest you


My God, you are mental. I just gave you the definition of a "baby." Get some help son. You need it.


----------



## Maxnovax (Feb 3, 2022)

BWK said:


> Do you understand how fucking sick, childish, ignorant, and inhumane your argument is? Dude, you are fucked up in the head. Who are you again?


I’m Max NO VAX


----------



## Maxnovax (Feb 3, 2022)

BWK said:


> My God, you are mental. I just gave you the definition of a "baby." Get some help son. You need it.


We will f arrest you.. do you understand!?


----------



## BWK (Feb 3, 2022)

Maxnovax said:


> We will f arrest you.. do you understand!?


LOL! I'm a man, so no you won't hot shot. Women will go elsewhere for their abortions. Your religious fanaticism isn't going to stop abortions. Seek mental help, and learn the definition of a baby clown.


----------



## Maxnovax (Feb 3, 2022)

BWK said:


> LOL! I'm a man, so no you won't hot shot. Women will go elsewhere for their abortions. Your religious fanaticism isn't going to stop abortions. Seek mental help, and learn the definition of a baby clown.


I remember there was a man that blew up an abortion clinic in Brookline Massachusetts.


----------



## BWK (Feb 3, 2022)

Maxnovax said:


> I remember there was a man that blew up an abortion clinic in Brookline Massachusetts.


Cute! Someone blows up a clinic preventing women from getting health care. And you support murder? Who knew? Get some help. You are very disturbed. Next thing you know, we'll be hearing about you blowing up a clinic. You're that crazy.


----------



## daveman (Feb 3, 2022)

BWK said:


> "Hatred?" Is that what you think this is? When were facts all about hatred?


Oh, horseshit.  You hate Trump and you hate white people.  Don't even bother denying it.  Facts don't matter to leftists, just your emotions.


----------



## daveman (Feb 3, 2022)

BWK said:


> Evidence just keeps coming in about the source of the fake elector scheme;  Rachel Maddow Show on MSNBC | Watch Rachel Maddow Live


MSNBC lie.  All the time.


----------



## daveman (Feb 3, 2022)

BWK said:


> Do you understand how fucking sick, childish, ignorant, and inhumane your argument is? Dude, you are fucked up in the head. Who are you again?


People who support abortion have no business questioning other people's morals.

Human life begins at conception.  Killing human beings because they're inconvenient is not a moral position.


----------



## BWK (Feb 3, 2022)

daveman said:


> Oh, horseshit.  You hate Trump and you hate white people.  Don't even bother denying it.  Facts don't matter to leftists, just your emotions.


As long as the facts are on our side, no one gives a shit what you think. Facts and the truth win out in the end. Just look at the incredible amount of facts against Trump that are coming out now. He's got so much evidence against him now, we can't keep up. The fact that you support a criminal is on you, not me. Has nothing to do with hate. Has everything to do with facts, the truth, and the rule of law. Don't get your dick in a wad because all of that isn't in your favor. Using me as your scapegoat, just shows us you are a coward and a weakling. Tough shit.


----------



## BWK (Feb 3, 2022)

daveman said:


> MSNBC lie.  All the time.


You can't prove that. You are weak and uninformed. Get lost. You're embarrassing.


----------



## BWK (Feb 3, 2022)

daveman said:


> People who support abortion have no business questioning other people's morals.
> 
> Human life begins at conception.  Killing human beings because they're inconvenient is not a moral position.


No it doesn't. There is no scientific precedence. That's your religion talking. It's made up. You aren't God so STFU. 

*Many scientists would say they don’t know when life begins. There are a series of landmark moments,” said Arthur Caplan, professor and founding head of the Division of Medical Ethics at New York University Langone Medical Center. “The first is conception, the second is the development of the spine, the third the development of the brain, consciousness, and so on.” That perspective, it turns out, has deep roots. It’s also one that resonates for many pregnant women who experience the embryo’s gradual passage to personhood on a visceral level.   *Who are you again asshole?


----------



## BWK (Feb 3, 2022)

Maxnovax said:


> I remember there was a man that blew up an abortion clinic in Brookline Massachusetts.


Promoting murder I see. Why am I not surprised.


----------



## Maxnovax (Feb 3, 2022)

BWK said:


> Promoting murder I see. Why am I not surprised.


No way I’m just bring it up


----------



## daveman (Feb 3, 2022)

BWK said:


> As long as the facts are on our side, no one gives a shit what you think. Facts and the truth win out in the end. Just look at the incredible amount of facts against Trump that are coming out now. He's got so much evidence against him now, we can't keep up. The fact that you support a criminal is on you, not me. Has nothing to do with hate. Has everything to do with facts, the truth, and the rule of law. Don't get your dick in a wad because all of that isn't in your favor. Using me as your scapegoat, just shows us you are a coward and a weakling. Tough shit.


Oh, eat shit, you blowhard.


----------



## daveman (Feb 3, 2022)

BWK said:


> You can't prove that. You are weak and uninformed. Get lost. You're embarrassing.


Anyone who quotes Maddow as fact has their head firmly up their ass.


----------



## daveman (Feb 3, 2022)

BWK said:


> No it doesn't. There is no scientific precedence. That's your religion talking. It's made up. You aren't God so STFU.
> 
> *Many scientists would say they don’t know when life begins. There are a series of landmark moments,” said Arthur Caplan, professor and founding head of the Division of Medical Ethics at New York University Langone Medical Center. “The first is conception, the second is the development of the spine, the third the development of the brain, consciousness, and so on.” That perspective, it turns out, has deep roots. It’s also one that resonates for many pregnant women who experience the embryo’s gradual passage to personhood on a visceral level.   *Who are you again asshole?


If that lets you feel good about murdering inconvenient human beings, sure.

But speaking of science...

When Human Life Begins​_American College of Pediatricians – March 2017

*ABSTRACT: The predominance of human biological research confirms that human life begins at conception—fertilization.  At fertilization, the human being emerges as a whole, genetically distinct, individuated zygotic living human organism, a member of the species Homo sapiens, needing only the proper environment in order to grow and develop. The difference between the individual in its adult stage and in its zygotic stage is one of form, not nature. This statement focuses on the scientific evidence of when an individual human life begins.*_

Oh, look -- science says you're full of shit.


----------



## daveman (Feb 3, 2022)

BWK said:


> Promoting murder I see. Why am I not surprised.


...says the abortion supporter.


----------



## Bobob (Feb 3, 2022)

Maxnovax said:


> That’s sick!


I understand your feeling. However, I believe that the choice is with the woman as to her body and health.
There is stuff that you feel is your choice to decide on, even though other lives may be affected by your choice.


----------



## Maxnovax (Feb 3, 2022)

Bobob said:


> I understand your feeling. However, I believe that the choice is with the woman as to her body and health.
> There is stuff that you feel is your choice to decide on, even though other lives may be affected by your choice.


It’s not her body it’s a human.. and if you try this in Texas I will arrest your ass


----------



## Bobob (Feb 3, 2022)

Maxnovax said:


> It’s not her body it’s a human.. and if you try this in Texas I will arrest your ass


It is indeed her body.


----------



## Maxnovax (Feb 3, 2022)

Bobob said:


> It is indeed her body.


There is a body inside her. Touch it in Texas you go to jail.. understand?


----------



## BWK (Feb 3, 2022)

Maxnovax said:


> There is a body inside her. Touch it in Texas you go to jail.. understand?


Connected to her body, which is part of her fucking body. Now get a fucking clue you idiot.


----------



## BWK (Feb 3, 2022)

Bobob said:


> I understand your feeling. However, I believe that the choice is with the woman as to her body and health.
> There is stuff that you feel is your choice to decide on, even though other lives may be affected by your choice.


He's not smart enough to know that. If he was, he wouldn't be on the wrong side of the argument. These folks are religious fanatics who throw brain power out the window.


----------



## BWK (Feb 3, 2022)

daveman said:


> ...says the abortion supporter.


Prove abortions are murder. You can't. You don't know the science and you are not God.


----------



## BWK (Feb 3, 2022)

daveman said:


> If that lets you feel good about murdering inconvenient human beings, sure.
> 
> But speaking of science...
> 
> ...











						Defining when human life begins is not a question science can answer – it's a question of politics and ethical values
					

Some people seeking to influence public opinion about abortion rights claim the science is clear. It’s not, and that means abortion remains a political question – not a biological one.




					theconversation.com


----------



## daveman (Feb 3, 2022)

BWK said:


> Prove abortions are murder. You can't. You don't know the science and you are not God.


First you screech that I don't know science, then you say...


BWK said:


> Defining when human life begins is not a question science can answer – it's a question of politics and ethical values
> 
> 
> Some people seeking to influence public opinion about abortion rights claim the science is clear. It’s not, and that means abortion remains a political question – not a biological one.
> ...


...the science doesn't matter.

You're irrational, and you're dismissed.


----------



## Maxnovax (Feb 4, 2022)

BWK said:


> Connected to her body, which is part of her fucking body. Now get a fucking clue you idiot.


So if a joint twins are born one could kill the other? Lol


----------



## Bobob (Feb 4, 2022)

Maxnovax said:


> There is a body inside her. Touch it in Texas you go to jail.. understand?


That doesn't do anything to support your argument.


----------



## BWK (Feb 4, 2022)

daveman said:


> First you screech that I don't know science, then you say...
> 
> ...the science doesn't matter.
> 
> You're irrational, and you're dismissed.


Everything we do in life has been a result of science, while you claim it doesn't matter.   You're a fucking idiot.


----------



## BWK (Feb 4, 2022)

Bobob said:


> That doesn't do anything to support your argument.


It's an argument for an enraged nut job.


----------



## daveman (Feb 4, 2022)

BWK said:


> Everything we do in life has been a result of science, while you claim it doesn't matter.   You're a fucking idiot.


No, you fucking retard.  I support science.  Human life begins at conception.  That's what the science says.

You threw science in the trash when you posted "When human life begins is a question of politics – not biology".


----------



## BWK (Feb 4, 2022)

daveman said:


> No, you fucking retard.  I support science.  Human life begins at conception.  That's what the science says.
> 
> You threw science in the trash when you posted "When human life begins is a question of politics – not biology".


Because you say so, tells us two things. You are the number one authority on science, or you are God? Which is it? Because, you know, when you say it is so, it must be so right?  🤪      😂


----------



## daveman (Feb 4, 2022)

BWK said:


> Because you say so, tells us two things. You are the number one authority on science, or you are God? Which is it? Because, you know, when you say it is so, it must be so right?  🤪      😂


You posted what you posted.  If you didn't want to be called on the obvious dichotomy you presented, you should have put at least a little thought into your posts.

But you're not very good at that, are you?


----------



## BWK (Feb 7, 2022)

daveman said:


> You posted what you posted.  If you didn't want to be called on the obvious dichotomy you presented, you should have put at least a little thought into your posts.
> 
> But you're not very good at that, are you?


There is nothing to think about. You are either a world wide authority on science, or you are God. Which are you? Or both?


----------



## daveman (Feb 7, 2022)

BWK said:


> There is nothing to think about. You are either a world wide authority on science, or you are God. Which are you? Or both?


Goodness, such black-and-white, binary thinking.  

I am, of course, neither, nor have I claimed to be.  And there is no rational way you can make that claim.

But since you seem to respond to little else, is the start of human life biological, as you claimed, or political, as you claimed?


----------



## BWK (Feb 7, 2022)

daveman said:


> Goodness, such black-and-white, binary thinking.
> 
> I am, of course, neither, nor have I claimed to be.  And there is no rational way you can make that claim.
> 
> But since you seem to respond to little else, is the start of human life biological, as you claimed, or political, as you claimed?


Then there is no rational way to call abortion murder then. You just made the case for us. You are not God, and you are not a scientist. Thanks! 

I'm not God, so I can't claim either one. But the Biology of it makes more sense. 

What is universally understood, among sane people is this; whether a woman has a baby, doesn't get pregnant, or aborts a fetus, it all comes down to health care. And that isthe woman's decision. Like the Right says, "my body my choice."


----------



## daveman (Feb 8, 2022)

BWK said:


> Then there is no rational way to call abortion murder then. You just made the case for us. You are not God, and you are not a scientist. Thanks!
> 
> I'm not God, so I can't claim either one. But the Biology of it makes more sense.
> 
> What is universally understood, among sane people is this; whether a woman has a baby, doesn't get pregnant, or aborts a fetus, it all comes down to health care. And that isthe woman's decision. Like the Right says, "my body my choice."


Biology says human life starts at conception.

Just go ahead and admit you're okay with killing inconvenient human beings.  I mean, it's not like it'd be a surprise.


----------



## BWK (Feb 8, 2022)

daveman said:


> Biology says human life starts at conception.
> 
> Just go ahead and admit you're okay with killing inconvenient human beings.  I mean, it's not like it'd be a surprise.


So, you are going to contradict yourself. Okay!

Human Beings;  Definition of human being | Dictionary.com

By the way, when a chicken lays an egg, is it yoke inside or a baby chicken with wings?

Why Science Can't Say When a Baby's Life Begins  You already said you weren't a scientist or God, but you make the ridiculous claim it's killing human beings. The science and the dictionary already told us that the human being is outside the womb. You are nonsensical and all over the map.


----------



## daveman (Feb 8, 2022)

BWK said:


> So, you are going to contradict yourself. Okay!
> 
> Human Beings;  Definition of human being | Dictionary.com
> 
> ...


You're a tremendously _stupid_ little man.  I'm done with you.  You may pretend you won now.


----------



## Leo123 (Feb 8, 2022)

BWK said:


> You are incapable of challenging the findings. You lose.https://www.cnn.com/2022/01/12/politics/trump-overturn-2020-election-fake-electoral-college/index.html
> 
> You can't play ball. What a weakling.


Findings from Cnn and MSNBC are not viable.


----------



## BWK (Feb 8, 2022)

daveman said:


> You're a tremendously _stupid_ little man.  I'm done with you.  You may pretend you won now.


You aren't done with me, but, I'm done with eating your lunch on this subject.


----------



## BWK (Feb 8, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> Findings from Cnn and MSNBC are not viable.


And your non-existent argument is?


----------



## Leo123 (Feb 8, 2022)

BWK said:


> Cute! Someone blows up a clinic preventing women from getting health care. And you support murder? Who knew? Get some help. You are very disturbed. Next thing you know, we'll be hearing about you blowing up a clinic. You're that crazy.


An abortion clinic is not 'women's health care.'   You really swallowed.


----------



## BWK (Feb 9, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> An abortion clinic is not 'women's health care.'   You really swallowed.


How so?


----------

